# Влияние жары на заболевания позвоночника



## trackdriver (9 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте.
Интересует вопрос - является ли жара раздражающим погодным фактором при заболеваниях позвоночника, по типу "плохой погоды"?


----------



## Osteoropat (31 Окт 2010)

Врятли.Во время жары расслабляются мышцы и нагрузка на позвоночник уменьшается.Если периодически поддерживать себя в тонусе от чая, то можно создать хорошие условия для лечения. Самый большой плюс что при жаре сквозняки не страшны.


----------



## Kurt (1 Ноя 2010)

Самое опасное в жаркой погоде - это сквозьняки и перемена температуры. Плохо и влияние прямых солнечных лучей. Тоесть продуло а затем под влиянием солнечных лучей дополнительно воспалилось. Два лета подряд попадал в такую ситуацию. Теперь летом стараюсь не находиться под солнцем. А вот с сквозьняками трудно бороться. Поэтому я предпочитаю холодное время года. В бане, еще заметил, жара хорошо влияет на самочувствие. Даже выбигал на улицу в феврале в - 27 снегом обтирался. Отличное самочувствие после. Зато горячая ванна в период обострения только ухудшает самочувствие. Причем очень значительно.


----------



## abelar (1 Ноя 2010)

Kurt написал(а):


> . Тоесть продуло а затем под влиянием солнечных лучей дополнительно воспалилось. .


Термин "воспаление" один из самых дискутируемых терминов среди врачей всех специальностей. 
Диагноз "продуло" - самый распространенный из несуществующих. При этом, физику этого таинственного процесса представляют себе единицы.
Кто представляет, тот сразу открывает свою практику и счет в банке...aiwan


----------



## Kurt (4 Ноя 2010)

Толкование слова продуть:
1. Словарь русского языка, Т. Ефремовой
Получить простуду на ветру, на сквозняке. 
2. Словарь русского языка С. И. Ожегова
Обдать ветром, вызвав охлаждение. Продуло (простудился).


----------



## 4elovek_pauk (6 Ноя 2010)

Osteoropat написал(а):


> Врятли.Во время жары расслабляются мышцы и нагрузка на позвоночник уменьшается.Если периодически поддерживать себя в тонусе от чая, то можно создать хорошие условия для лечения. Самый большой плюс что при жаре сквозняки не страшны.


А мне наоборот при жаре именно сквозняки неудобство доставляют.


----------



## Osteoropat (19 Ноя 2010)

4elovek_pauk написал(а):


> А мне наоборот при жаре именно сквозняки неудобство доставляют.



Ну не знаю. Меня во время жары никогда не продувало (может я теплолюбивый), а вот когда холодно, ледяной воздух аж до костей продувает.


----------

